# Locomotive brake wheels



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

A while back, someone asked me about making brake wheels like this:




















I forgot who it was that asked. At the time, I couldn't see how to render it in Sketchup. The other day, it clicked, and after 5 or 6 tries, here's what I came up with:



















I think I'm done tweaking the drawings... will probably submit an order for a pattern in the next couple days. Will be looking at offering them for sale from my website in 1-2 months.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Great looking brake wheel!


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I do not know how big these are but some come close to looking like valve wheels.



https://images.search.yahoo.com/sea...j00sCZaeKUIYEit/Snap-Buttons.jpg&action=click


----------



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

Cool Burl.

Whatever happened to the modern brake wheels you used to have on Shapeways? I see the Universal ones, but thought there was another style as well.


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

I sell the Ajax & Modern brakewheels on my website. I never got around to making the Universal brakewheel in brass. For some reason, they wouldn't print it in brass, and I never got a master made for it. Maybe now that I feel like I can draw one in my sleep, I'll re-do it.


----------



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

I see the modern ones now on your website. Thanks!


----------



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

Apparently they don't teach Train Crews "Righty tighty, lefty loosey"! LOL!

Robert


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

I re-drew the universal brake wheel this morning:


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

The new prints came in today:










In my first order, the left one had apparently had the sprue attatched to the face, and it got ground flat in the finishing process. I went back & forth with them & they eventually issued me a refund. What you're looking at here is the second print, which I am much happier with. These will be mailed off to the foundry next week.


----------



## Scott (Jan 29, 2008)

Very nice mate, looks great. Know the feeling when you "click" and something goes right on Sketchup. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Dan Pierce said:


> I do not know how big these are but some come close to looking like valve wheels.
> 
> 
> 
> https://images.search.yahoo.com/sea...j00sCZaeKUIYEit/Snap-Buttons.jpg&action=click


Dan,

I use Ajax brake wheels and Ajax housings on my 1/8th scale steel gondolas. I use the "traditional" spokes on my stuff. But the "modern" spoke version is also available. These wheels are 2.50 inches in diameter which scales out to 20 inches on the prototype.

















The traditional spoke wheel









The modern spoke wheel









Just wanted to provide size and different spoke types.......I know this has no relevance to 1/29th .


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

The final castings came back from the foundry yesterday:




















I now have these for sale on my website: http://burlrice.com/_LS_BrakeWheels/


----------

